# Show your Safe-T-Bike



## dogdart (Nov 3, 2021)

Shelby's creation aimed at bicycle safety.  A 1941 only bike. Not many pictures to find if trying to research one . Let's see some examples of true Safe-T-Bikes . I've seen 2 different paint  schemes and 2 different seats on what appear to be original bikes.  The lititure shows a sliding rail seat and no painted headtube or darts.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 3, 2021)

Wish I had one to show.
Love the Shelby, Safety Bike!


----------



## catfish (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## saladshooter (Nov 3, 2021)

Shelby Safe-T Parts | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

Hi Looking to refurbish my grandfather's Shelby Safe-T from early 1940s.  It's painted Red, White & Blue, and would benefit from getting period true handlebar grips, new battery holder, new (old) headlight, tombstone rectangular reflector.  Appreciate any pointers to vintage bike parts places...




					thecabe.com


----------



## dogdart (Nov 3, 2021)

saladshooter said:


> Shelby Safe-T Parts | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
> 
> 
> Hi Looking to refurbish my grandfather's Shelby Safe-T from early 1940s.  It's painted Red, White & Blue, and would benefit from getting period true handlebar grips, new battery holder, new (old) headlight, tombstone rectangular reflector.  Appreciate any pointers to vintage bike parts places...
> ...






This , and another bike painted the same with a badge,  is what has me wondering if there are differences between early bikes and near end of pre war production when many companies just threw whatever parts were left together,  to get bikes out the door  
????


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 3, 2021)

@slick 
@old hotrod


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 3, 2021)

catfish said:


> View attachment 1507086



Very nice badge!!


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 3, 2021)

Mine isn’t assembled yet, but all paint work is done.  Here is the frame.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 4, 2021)

*


*


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *
> 
> *


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 4, 2021)

Was there also a Safe-T-bike decal for the seat tube mast; or was that something different?


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 4, 2021)

*Thanks Mike*


----------



## stezell (Nov 4, 2021)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Was there also a Safe-T-bike decal for the seat tube mast; or was that something different?



I've got 2 1941 Shelby bicycles with the Safe-T-Bike decal on the seat mast, but no  Safe-T-Bike badge.


----------



## stezell (Nov 4, 2021)

This one has a Cadillac badge and the other one is the same color scheme but a girls bike with a Flying Cloud badge. Sorry @dogdart if I'm messing up your thread. 

Sean


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 4, 2021)

Pretty sure one main characteristic of the Safety Bike is the wire rear carrier.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2021)

Yeah, the model 42, was pretty much the same bike, but a true Safe-T-Bike, has the “12” safety features that distinctly makes it a “ Shelby, Safe-T-Bike.”


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 4, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Pretty sure one main characteristic of the Safety Bike is the wire rear carrier.


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 4, 2021)

Safety feature #10 - "No Rider" rear carrier.


----------



## Metalbender (Nov 4, 2021)

blasterracing said:


> Mine isn’t assembled yet, but all paint work is done.  Here is the frame.
> 
> View attachment 1507148



I like the color combo


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 4, 2021)

Metalbender said:


> I like the color combo



Thank you


----------



## SKPC (Nov 5, 2021)

_Great _idea for this specific model DD! This particular bike as mentioned is year vetted, so if you have one, especially if original, please post a PIC of your serial number with your bike so it can be added to the Shelby Serial Number (prewar) thread. Or if you prefer, you can pm me and I will add it to the list anonymously.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 5, 2021)

Since the Safe-T-Bike was somewhat immediately pre-war, I wonder if any were built-up on older frame inventory in 1942 prior to some regulatory cut-off date.

Just thinking about the range of serial numbers (i.e., prefixes) for Safe-T-Bikes, (and maybe *Safe*-*T*-*ized* bikes too). 
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/shelby-safe-t-parts.198600/#post-1352282


----------



## catfish (Nov 5, 2021)

I have this badge. The other one I posted is long gone.


----------



## slick (Nov 6, 2021)

A true safe-t-bike had the iconic pinstripes on the tank and fenders. Look close. That's the dead giveaway. Also 1941 was the first year of the recessed rear fender reflector. All safe-t-bikes had a shockease as well. I have seen 3 color combos. Gray/gray, blue/blue and red/blue.  I own a girls gray and a pieced together mens blue one. The blue one has only original paint on the fenders and guard. So I'm not certain if it was a girls or guys but it's a guys for now.


----------



## SKPC (Nov 7, 2021)

Wonder how many badges were utilized and if all of them were "Shelby", not harware store..


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2021)

The “triple-fused, reinforced frame” hinting at its construction (sounds safe), is also designated as the “*new* *airflo*” frame in other ads; and the frame design was also used on the merely “Safe-T-ized” bicycles.


----------



## blasterracing (Nov 8, 2021)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> *View attachment 1507384*



I absolutely love this pair of Shelbys Rudy!!!!!   Any time you want to send them back home to Shelby, you know my address friend.  

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## dogdart (Nov 9, 2021)

SKPC said:


> _Great _idea for this specific model DD! This particular bike as mentioned is year vetted, so if you have one, especially if original, please post a PIC of your serial number with your bike so it can be added to the Shelby Serial Number (prewar) thread. Or if you prefer, you can pm me and I will add it to the list anonymously.







B843846


----------

